# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Albtelecom

## Dita

*"Albtelecom", si humben 3 milione USD*


Deputeti socialist Petro Koci i kerkon Prokurorit te Pergjithshem te nise ndjekjen penale per abuzim me fondet publike ne kompanine e vetme te telefonise fikse: "Jane kryer kembime valutore te panevojshme, qe kane shkaktuar humbje financiare skandaloze"

Deputeti socialist Petro Koci, i veteshpallur lider i levizjes per politike te paster, i kerkoi dje Prokurorit te Pergjithshem te nise ndjekjen penale per abuzim me fondet publike ne "Albtelecom" sh.a. Sipas ish-sekretarit Organizativ te PS, gjate vitit 2001, kohe kur kompania gjigande e telefonise fikse drejtohej nga Dhimitraq Rafti dhe Sokol Godo, "Albtelecom"-i ka pesuar nje dem prej rreth 3 milione dollare nga kembimi valutor. Ne kerkesen e tij per kryeprokurorin Sollaku, deputeti socialist eshte shprehur se ceshtja penale duhet te nise per shperdorim detyre me pasoja te renda. 

"Ne ushtrimin e pergjegjesive te mia publike, si deputet ne Kuvendin e Shqiperise, kerkoj t'ju vemendesoj lidhur me abuzime te medha financiare ne administrimin e "Albtelecom" sh.a, gjate vitit 2001", thuhet ne kerkesen e Kocit, drejtuar Sollakut. "Ne procesin e kembimit valutor, - vijon me tej katarsisti, - sic rezulton nga "Bilanci dhe Deklaratat financiare te "Albtelecom" sh.a. per vitin ushtrimor 2001", i hartuar ne maj 2002, ne zerin "difererenca negative nga kembimi", "Albtelecom" ka humbur 413,9 milione leke". Sipas Kocit, gjate vitit 2001, nga kompania e vetme e telefonise fikse ne Shqiperi jane kryer kembime valutore te panevojshme, qe kane shkaktuar humbje financiare skandaloze ne kursin perkates te kembimit me banka joshqiptare. Per deputetin socialist, ceshtja e abuzimit me fondet publike, nepermjet procesit te kembimit valutor eshte shprehur edhe ne raportin e Kontrollit te Larte te Shtetit. 

Tashme kerkesa e firmosur nga deputeti socialist ka mberritur ne zyren e Prokurorit te shtetit, te cilit do t'i takoje te vleresoje nese ka elemente te mjaftueshem per te nisur ceshtjen penale. Gjithashtu, dje drejt prokurorise ka udhetuar edhe nje raport i Kontrollit te Larte te Shtetit per kembimet valutore gjate vitit 2001 ne kompanine e telefonise fikse, ende prone shteterore. Megjithate, ceshtja e "Albtelecomi"-t nuk e vetmja qe ndodhet ne Prokurori me kerkese te deputetit Koci. Pak jave me pare, ai i kerkoi prokurorise te hetoje per tenderin e shtypjes se librave shkollore dhe per favorizim te trafikanteve te droges, duke akuzuar per kete deputetin Spartak Braho. 

"Albtelecom" eshte perfshire ne programin e privatizimit te qeverise shqiptare, por ky proces eshte penguar nga nje marreveshje me "Nee Eorld Telecom" dhe disa problemeve financiare qe kompania ka me operatoret e telefonise se levizshme. 


nga _Korrieri_, 7 nentor

----------


## Dita

Si u vodhën 414 milionë dollarë në Albtelekom
Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit nxjerr në shesh abuzimet e rënda të drejtuesve të Albtelekomit me transaksionet bankare







 Albtelekom shpërdoron mbi 414 milionë lekë gjatë transaksioneve valutore. Raporti më i fundit i Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit evidenton dëmet që i janë bërë buxhetit nga papërgjegjësia e drejtuesve të Albtelekomit gjatë dy viteve të fundit. Vlera e dëmit arrin edhe përtej këtij kufiri, sepse brenda pak ditësh drejtuesit e Albtelekomit kanë kryer transaksione pranë Tirana Bank, duke humbur miliona lekë. 
Nga kontrolli i dokumentacionit te aktivitetit te kembimeve valutore te kryera ne llogarite e Albtelekomit ne leke, euro dhe dollare, prane bankes private ''Tirana Banke'', rezultoi se jane kryer kembime valutore nga leke, ne euro, ne dollare dhe anasjelltas, veprime qe nuk justifikohen me shlyerje detyrimesh te krijuara nga marredheniet kontraktuale qe ka Albtelekom me subjekte te ndryshme shteterore dhe private. Ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve konstatohet se jane kryer veprime te pastra kambizmi ne dem te interesave te shoqerise, duke favorizuar ne menyre te dukshme banken private ''Tirana Banke'' Tirane. Me te dukshme jane 28 rastet e blerjeve te sasive te medha eurosh, te cilat perseri pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje blerjet, brenda nje kohe mjaft te shkurter qe varion nga 1 deri ne disa dite i jane shitur perseri bankes ''Tirana Banke'' me nje çmim me te ulet se ai i blerjes, duke shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik ne vleren rreth 246 milionë lekë. Si rezultat i ketyre veprimeve te shoqerise ''Albtelekom Sh.a.", per periudhen e kontrolluar 1 janar 2000 deri ne 31 dhjetor 2001 i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik ne vleren 414 milionë leke. Per demin e shkaktuar mbajne pergjegjesi sipas periudhave ish-zv.drejtor i pergjithshem per shumen 362.988.900 leke, zv.drejtori i pergjithshem per shumen 52 milionë leke dhe ish-kryetar i departamentit ekonomik per te gjithe vleren e demit prej 414 milionë leke. Vlera e demit eshte llogaritur sipas kurseve te kembimit te ofruara nga banka ''Tirana Banke'', vlere e cila do te ishte me e madhe nese do te merrej ne konsiderate kursi me i ulet ne blerje dhe kursi me i larte ne shitje i ofruar nga bankat e tjera te nivelit te dyte dhe agjencite e kembimeve valutore ne datat qe jane bere keto transaksione. Duhet te theksojme se te gjitha transaksionet e kambizimit jane kryer vetem me banken private ''Tirana Banke'', megjithese shoqeria ''Albtelekom Sh.a." ka llogari te çelura edhe ne banka te tjera, si: Banka e Kursimeve, Banka Tregtare, Banka Italo-Shqiptare, Alfa Bank dhe Banka Investimeve (ICB). Kjo praktike veprimesh eshte zbatuar per vitet 2000 dhe 2001, se ciles i eshte dhene fund qysh me fillimin e vitit 2002 e ne vazhdim.
Sipas rasteve te paraqitura ne procesverbalet e dates 24 shtator të vitit të kaluar dhe shtesen e procesverbaleve të mbajtura me personat pergjegjes, veprimet e kryera paraqiten si me poshte vijon:

Blerjet dhe shitjet në euro


a. Jane konstatuar 28 raste, ku blerjet e eurove dhe shitja e tyre eshte bere ne afat kohor qe varion nga nje deri disa dite per te njejten sasi, pa kryer asnje transaksion pagese qe te justifikoje keto blerje, duke shkaktuar dem ekonomik ne vleren 246.021.138 leke.
1. Ne daten 21.03.2000 jane blere 415.512 euro me kursin 144.4 leke, me vlere 60.000.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove ne daten 24.03.2000 jane konvertuar perseri ne leke 415.456 euro me kursin preferencial 130.2 leke me vlere 54.092.371.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm per eurot e blera, pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura pas 3-ditesh, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.899.475 leke nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.
2. Ne daten 29.03.2000 jane blere 284.770 euro me kursin 144.4 leke, me vlere 41.120.788 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 30.03.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke 284.770 euro me kursin preferencial 127.7 leke, me vlere 36.365.129 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura mbas 1 dite, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 4.755.659 leke nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

3. Ne daten 07.04.2000 jane blere 608.789 euro me kursin 143.8 leke, me vlere 87.543.900 leke, si dhe me daten 11.04.2000 jane blere 266.107 euro me kursin 144.9 leke me vlere 38.559.000 leke. Pra, blere gjithsej 874.897 euro me vlere 126.102.900 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 17.04.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke e gjithe sasia prej 874.897 Euro me kursin preferencial 128 leke, me vlere 111.986.876 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura mbas 10 diteve, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 14.116.084 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

4. Ne daten 26.04.2000 jane blere 330.228 euro me kursin 142.3 leke, me vlere 46.991.444 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 28.04.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 330.228 euro me kursin preferencial 124.1 leke, me vlere 40.981.309. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 2 diteve nga data e blerjes, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 6.010.152 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

5. Ne daten 23.05.2000 jane blere 495.508 euro me kursin 143,1 leke, me vlere 70.907. 238 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 26.05.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 495.508 euro me kursin preferencial 125,8 leke, me vlere 62.334.944 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 3 diteve nga data e blerjes, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 8.572.288 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

6. Ne daten 06.06.2000 jane blere 495.980 euro me kursin 146.8 leke, me vlere 72.809.864 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 09.06.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 495.980 Euro me kursin preferencial 125.8 leke, me vlere 62.394.283 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 3-diteve nga data e blerjes per te njejten sasi, Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 10.415.580 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

7. Ne daten 13.06.2000 jane blere 186.669 euro me kursin 143 leke, me vlere 26.693.627 leke dhe me daten 15.06.2000 jane blere 692.863 euro me kursin 143 leke, me vlere 99.079.476 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 19.06.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 879.532 Euro me kursin preferencial 126.2 leke, me vlere 110.996.938 leke. Pra, jane blere 879.532 euro shume e barabarte me eurot e shitura, me vlere 125.773.103 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 14.160.465 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.
8. Ne daten 18.07.2000 jane blere 224.414.50 euro me kursin 140.4 leke, me vlere 31.507.796 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 25.07.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 224.496.92 Euro me kursin preferencial 123.5 leke, me vlere 27.725.369 leke. Nga transaksioni i mesiperme per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 3.793.998 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

9. Ne daten 28.07.2000 jane blere 620.985 euro me kursin 140.1 leke, me vlere 87.000.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 31.07.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 620.985 Euro me kursin preferencial 123.5 leke me vlere 76.691.648 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 3-diteve, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 10.308.351 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

10. Ne daten 28.08.2000 jane blere 405.773 euro me kursin 140.47 leke, me vlere 56.999.298 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 29.08.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke 405.773 Euro me kursin preferencial 122 leke, me vlere 49.504.270 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 1 dite, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 7.494.622 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

11. Ne daten 04.10.2000 jane blere 396.364 euro me kursin 137.5 leke, me vlere 54.500.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 06.10.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 396.364 Euro me kursin preferencial 121 leke, me vlere 47.960.044 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura, brenda 2-diteve ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 6.540.006 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

12. Ne daten 13.10.2000 jane blere 303.871 euro me kursin 136,9 leke, me vlere 41.600.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 16.10.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 303.871 euro me kursin preferencial 119,5 leke, me vlere 36.312.637 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera, pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 3-diteve ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.287.355 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

13. Ne daten 26.10.2000 jane blere 305.680 euro me kursin 133.8 leke, me vlere 40.900.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 27.10.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 305.680 Euro me kursin preferencial 117.2 leke, me vlere 35.825.710 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura pas 1 dite nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.074.290 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

14. Ne daten 30.10.2000 jane blere 177.646 euro me kursin 135.1 leke, me vlere 24.000.000 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 31.10.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 177.646 Euro me kursin preferencial 117.2 leke me vlere 20.820.133 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura pas 1 dite nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 3.179.867 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

15. Ne daten 06.12.2000 jane blere 243.171.08 euro me kursin 139.7 leke, me vlere 33.971.000 leke, ne daten 07.12.2000, jane blere 213.678 euro me kursin 140.4 leke me vlere 30.000.000 leke, si dhe ne daten 08.12.2000, jane blere 186.150.76 euro me kursin 140.2 leke, me vlere 26.098.336 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, ne daten 11.12.2000 jane konvertuar ne leke, 642.832 Euro me kursin preferencial 121.4 leke, me vlere 78.039.805 leke. Pra siç del nga te dhenat e mesiperme me datat 06, 07 dhe 08.12.2001 jane blere 642.999 euro, shume pothuajse e barabarte me shumen e shitur brenda nje harku kohor prej 5-ditesh nga data e blerjes, me nje kurs mjaft te larte ne krahasim me kursin e shitjes. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 5-diteve nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 12.027.387 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

16. Me shkresen nr. 443 prot., date 19.01.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' qe te konvertoje ne Euro te gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne leke, prej 61.029.000 leke, duke blere 428.574 euro me kursin 142,4 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 574 prot., date 23.01.2001 i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 23.01.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 428.574 Euro me kursin preferencial 124.3 leke, me vlere 53.271.748 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 4-diteve nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 7.757.189 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

17. Me shkresen nr. 696 prot. date 29.01.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'', qe te konvertoje ne Euro te gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne leke, prej 31 milione leke, duke blere 220.483 euro me kursin 140,6 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 773 prot., date 31.01.2001 i ka kerkuar bankes "Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 31.01.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke, 220.483 Euro me kursin preferencial 124.2 leke, me vlere 27.383.988 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 2-diteve nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 3.615.922 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

18. Me shkresen nr. 1601, prot. date 13.03.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i eshte kerkuar bankes "Tirana Bank", qe te konvertoj ne euro shumen prej 21 milione leke, duke blere 148.936,17 euro me kursin 141 leke, me shkresen nr. 1629 prot., date 14.03.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet e gjithe gjendja e llogarise prej 43.947.051 leke duke blere 312.124 euro me kurs 140,8 leke, si dhe me shkresen nr. 1671 prot., date 15.03.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise prej 34 milione leke, duke blere 241.993 euro me kurs 140,5 leke. Pra gjithsej me datat e mesiperme jane blere 703.053 euro. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 1702, prot. date 19.03.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 19.03.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 703.441 Euro me kursin preferencial 122 leke, me vlere 85.819.802 leke.
Nga transaksionet e mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprime pagesash dhe te shitura brenda 3-diteve nga blerja e fundit, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 13.196.553 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

19. Me shkresen nr. 1891, prot. date 28.03.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'', qe te konvertoje ne Euro te gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne leke, prej 38.737.000 leke, duke blere 277.884 euro, me kurs 139,4 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 1972, prot. date 30.03.2001, i ka kerkuar bankes "'Tirana Bank'' Tirane qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro, per ta kaluar per llogari te Deges se Tatimeve (Sektori i 200 te Medhenjve). Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 30.03.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 276.860 Euro me kursin preferencial 121 leke, me vlere 33.500.117 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 2-diteve nga blerja, per te shlyer detyrimet tatimore ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.094.232 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

20. Me shkresen nr. 3376 prot., date 24.05.2001, eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 51.395.000 leke, duke blere 377.627 euro me kursin 136,1 leke, me shkresen nr. 3399 prot., date 25.05.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 12.494.351 leke, duke blere 91.735.32 euro me kursin 136,2 leke, me shkresen nr. 3437 prot., date 28.05.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 27.991.000 leke, duke blere 205.062.27 euro me kursin 136,5 leke, si dhe me shkresen nr. 3450 prot, date 29.05.2001, eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 24.787.000 leke, duke blere 181.456.81 euro me kursin 136,6 leke. Pra siç del nga te dhenat e mesiperme me datat 24, 25, 28 dhe 29.05.2001 jane blere 855.881 euro. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 3501 prot., date 30.05.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 30.05.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 855.881 Euro me kursin preferencial 120,1 leke, me vlere 102.791.308 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 6-diteve nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 13.950.860 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

21. Me shkresen nr. 4036 prot., date 19.06.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 39.308.535 leke, duke blere 288.397 euro me kursin 136,3 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 4068, prot. date 20.06.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro dhe e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke te kaloje ne llogari te ''ALBKROM'' Sh.a. prane bankes tuaj si divident. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 20.06.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 288.397 Euro me kursin preferencial 118.5 leke me vlere 34.175.065.83 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura, brenda 1 dite nga blerja, per te shlyer detyrimet per dividentin, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.133.470 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

22. Me shkresen nr. 4216 prot., date 27.06.2001, eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 52.250.406 leke, duke blere 384.184 euro me kursin 136 leke dhe me shkresen nr. 4250, prot. date 28.06.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 69.071.513 leke, duke blere 206.161 euro me kursin 135,7 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, me shkresen nr. 4191 prot., date 29.06.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik, i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro dhe e gjithe llogaria ne leke te kaloje per llogari te Sektorit te 200 te Medhenjve. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 29.06.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 590.355 Euro me kursin preferencial 117 leke, me vlere 69.071.513 leke. 
Nga transaksionet e mesiperme, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprime pagesash dhe te shitura brenda 2 diteve nga blerja, per te shlyer detyrimet tatimore, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 11.216.365 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

23. Me shkresen nr. 4468 prot., date 09.07.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 41.144.848 leke, duke blere 305.229 euro me kursin 134,8 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 4507 prot., date 10.07.2001 i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 10.07.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 305.229 euro me kursin preferencial 118 leke, me vlere 36.017.008 leke.
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura brenda 1 dite nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 5.127.845 leke nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

24. Me shkresen nr. 4687 prot., date 19.07.2001 Departamenti Ekonomik ka kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 61.287.500 leke, duke blere 450.809,12. euro me kursin 135,95 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 4738 prot., date 20.07.2001 i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 20.07.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 450.708 Euro me kursin preferencial 120 leke, me vlere 54.084.960 leke. 
Nga transaksioni i mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprim pagese dhe te shitura pothuajse te te gjithe sasise se eurove brenda 1 dite nga blerja, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 7.188.793 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes.

25. Me shkresen nr. 4827 prot., date 24.07.2001 Departamenti Ekonomik ka kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro, e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 19.404.000 leke, duke blere 142.886,60 euro me kursin 135,8 leke, me shkresen nr. 4997, prot. date 30.07.2001 ka kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro, e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke, prej 68.412.026 leke duke blere 502.290,94 euro me kursin 136,2 leke. Pa kryer asnje veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, nga kjo drejtori me shkresen nr. 5052, prot. date 31.07.2001, i ka kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro, duke i kaluar per llogari te Deges se Tatimeve Tirane (Sektorit te 200 te Medhenjve) me destinacion pagese te t.v.sh. muajit qershor 2001 dhe pagese tatim-fitimi i muajit korrik 2001. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 31.07.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke, 644.728 euro me kursin preferencial 118.2 leke, me vlere 76.206.809 leke.
Nga transaksionet e mesiperm, per eurot e blera pa kryer veprime pagesash dhe te shitura brenda 2 dite nga blerja, per te shlyer detyrimet tatimore, ''Albtelekom'' SH.A. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 11.605.099 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes dhe shitjes. 

26. Me shkresen nr. 7550 prot., date 08.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 48.200.000 leke, duke blere 357.037 euro me kursin 135 leke. Pa kryer veprim pagese qe te justifikoje arsyen e blerjes se eurove, me shkresen nr. 7588 prot., date 09.11.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 09.11.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 357.170 Euro me kursin preferencial 117.1 leke me vlere 41.824.573 leke. Pra, siç del nga te dhenat e mesiperme e gjithe shuma e eurove te blera eshte shitur brenda nje harku kohor prej 1 dite nga data e blerjes, me nje kurs mjaf te ulet ne krahasim me kursin e blerjes. Ne kete rast duhet te veçojme edhe faktin se sasia e eurove te blera me ato te shitura eshte e barabarte, çka e ben edhe me te qarte qellimin e ketij transaksioni, cenimin e interesave te ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. ne favor te interesave te bankes private Tirana Bank. Nga transaksionet e mesiperme te panevojshme per blerjen dhe shitjen e eurove, ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 6.393.338 leke, nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes me shitjen.

27. Me shkresen nr. 7614 prot., date 12.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 67.975.000 leke, duke blere 503.892 euro me kursin 134,9 leke, me shkresen nr. 7670 prot., date 13.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 49.985.000 leke duke blere 372.189 euro me kursin 134,3 leke, si dhe me shkresen nr. 7697 prot., date 14.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 20.130.614 leke, duke blere 150.341 euro me kursin 133,9 leke. Pa kryer veprime pagesash qe te justifikojne arsyen e blerjeve te eurove, me shkresen nr. 7707 prot., date 15.11.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane, qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 15.11.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 1.026.000 Euro me kursin preferencial 115.4 leke me vlere 118.400.400 leke. Pra, siç del nga te dhenat e mesiperme e gjithe shuma e eurove te blera prej 1.026.000 euro eshte shitur brenda nje afati kohor prej 3-ditesh nga data e blerjes, me nje kurs mjaft te ulet ne krahasim me kursin e blerjes. Ne periudhen midis blerjeve dhe shitjes ka vetem nje veprim bankar pagese prej 21.165 euro ne daten 14.11.2001.
Edhe ne kete rast duhet te veçojme edhe faktin se sasia e eurove te blera me ato te shitura eshte e barabarte, çka e ben edhe me te qarte qellimin e ketij transaksioni, çenimin e interesave te Albtelekom Sh.a ne favor te interesave te bankes private Tirana Bank. Nga transaksionet e mesiperme te panevojshme per blerjen dhe shitjen e eurove Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 19.596.600 leke nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes me shitjen.

28. Me shkresen nr. 7786 prot., date 19.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 26.888.903 leke, duke blere 203.550 euro me kursin 132,1 leke, me shkresen nr. 7893 prot., date 21.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 35.567.000 leke, duke blere 273.592 euro me kursin 130 leke, me shkresen nr. 7912 prot. date 22.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 17.490.000 leke, duke blere 134.023 euro me kursin 130,5 leke, si dhe me shkresen nr. 8050 prot., date 27.11.2001 eshte kerkuar te konvertohet ne euro e gjithe gjendja e llogarise ne leke prej 56.445.000 leke, duke blere 428.263 euro me kursin 131,8 leke. Pa kryer veprime pagesash qe te justifikojne arsyen e blerjeve te eurove, me shkresen nr. 8092 prot., date 30.11.2001 te Departamentit Ekonomik i eshte kerkuar bankes ''Tirana Bank'' Tirane qe te konvertoje ne leke gjithe gjendjen e llogarise ne Euro. Ky veprim eshte kryer nga banka ne daten 30.11.2001, ku jane konvertuar ne leke 1.039.848 Euro me kursin preferencial 114 leke me vlere 118.542.672 leke. Pra, siç del nga te dhenat e mesiperme e gjithe shuma e eurove te blera prej 1.039.000 euro eshte shitur brenda nje afati kohor prej 11-ditesh nga data e blerjes, me nje kurs mjaft te ulet ne krahasim me kursin e blerjes. Ne kete rast duhet te veçojme edhe faktin se sasia e eurove te blera me ato te shitura eshte e barabarte, çka e ben edhe me te qarte qellimin e ketij transaksioni, çenimin e interesave te ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a. ne favor te interesave te bankes private "Tirana Bank". Nga transaksionet e mesiperme te panevojshme per blerjen dhe shitjen e eurove Albtelekom Sh.a. i eshte shkaktuar nje dem ekonomik prej 18.509.294 leke nga diferenca e kursit te blerjes me shitjen.
Per te gjitha rastet e mesiperme duhet te veçojme faktet se sasia e eurove te blera me ato te shitura eshte e barabarte, çka e ben edhe me te qarte qellimin e ketyre transaksioneve, cenimin e interesave te ''Albtelekom'' Sh.a., ne favor te interesave te bankes private ''Tirana Bank''. 



nga _Ballkan_, 5 shkurt

----------


## ganoid

Ca behet keshtu me? 
Gjithe keto leke per te forcuar banken tirana?
Keto akuza jane me te vertet te renda dhe duhet te shikohen seriozisht. 
Imagjinoni qe me keto change te panevojshme mund te shperbleheshin te permbyturit e tiranes, mund te ndertohej nje shkolle e mesme, mund te beheshin 10 km rruge, etj...

Urime z Petro Koci dhe KLSH-se . Shpresoj qe te gjejne forcen te nxjerrin ne drite edhe pislleqe te tjera.

----------


## Estella

Njerzit nuk paskan meshire. Te ndeshkohen dhe ndiqen penalisht ata qe kane pasur gisht ketu.

Me 414 million mund te ishin bera mrekullira per shqiptaret.

----------


## Dita

Nga kjo mund te nxjerresh kete konkuzion. 
Drejtuesit e ndermarrjeve te mbetura akoma nen tutelen e shtetit (por edhe te tjere ne organe qeveritare) jane kaq te sigurte, se Kontrolli i Shtetit nuk do te veproje per te zbuluar procedura te tilla, saqe arrijne t'i bejne ato haptaz dhe pa u tutur fare. 
Ndryshe nuk mund te shpjegohet kjo qe eshte zbuluar. Me hapur se blerje-shitja e eurove nuk besoj se mund te behet.

Megjithate fakti qe Kontrolli i Shtetit ka vepruar eshte per t'u pergezuar. Mire do te ishte qe nje kontroll te tille ta bente te rrepte ne cdo institucion. Kushedi se c'kishin per te na pare syte atehere.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cudira... cudira...

----------


## DON_Endri

Cudira the eee? Kjo eshte masaker mer djale! Kontrolli i shtetit mund te themi se po vepron ok, por drejtesia, drejtesia ku eshte? Se kjo vjedhja e pareve te shtetit esht bere mode, duke fillu qysh nga 1992 dhe deri tani ne 2003, dhe skemi pare ndonje politikan, apo zyrtar te hyje ne burg per pervetsim te pareve te shtetit. Te gjithe tallin ****** me popullin e shkrete.....

----------


## Njuton

Prej disa muajsh, faturat e internetit te albtelekomit, i kane shkruar abonenteve shume te te larta se me pare. A ka ndonje studim per kete?

----------


## Njuton

Lexo artikullin ne vijim: 
http://www.albtelecom.al/al/publikime-alb/njoftime-per-media-2015/1126-presidenti-nishani-dekoron-z-ahmet-çalik,-presindent-i-çalik-holding
Ne kete akrikull thuhet Ahmet Çalik, presindent i Çalik Holding



> ka kontribuuar direkt në përmirësimin e standardeve dhe rritjen ekonomike të Shqipërisë, në punësimin e një numri të madh punonjësish në kompanitë e këtij grupi


Sic jeni ne dijeni nje prej kontraktoreve kryesore te Albelecom eshte firma Makhes Albania. Kjo firme kryen shfrytezimin dhe mirembajtjen e rrjetit kabllor te firmes Albtelecom.
Makhes Albania drejtohet nga nje njeri i partise socilaliste, Rrezart Muja.
Makhes Albania ka hequr nga puna shume personel teknik te specializuar duke i zevendesuar me njerez pashkolle, me shkolle te edukimin fizik, kusherinj te drejuesve etj.
Sic duket punesimet e grupit Calik, pra tek Albtelecom etj. jane kryer ne menyre abuzive dhe jane lene pa pune njerez te profesionit.

----------


## Njuton

Firma Albtelecom Sh.a per te kryer shfrytesimin dhe mirembajtjen e rrjetit kabllor ka kontraktor firmen Makhes Albania.
Kjo firme ka drejtues personin me emer Rrezart Muja, njeri i partise socialiste dhe i lidhur me krimin.
Ndersa, prej drejtuesve te tjere, nje person me emrin Erion Shaho, ka pohuar se shkollen e mesme e ka kryer tek nje prej medreseve te Shqiperise, qe financohet nga Fet'hulla Gylen.
Sic e dini, Turqia organizaten e Fet'hulla Gylen e ka shpallur organizate terroriste. Ndersa, firma Makhes Albania gjate vitit 2014-2015 ka ndjekur nje sere verprinesh te paligjshme ne trajtimin e punonjesve te saj.

----------


## Njuton

http://www.eacra.fr/sites/default/files/jcrer_albtelecom_press_2014.pdf
Sic mund te lexohet kompania Albtelecom eshte vleresuar se mund te punonje e pavarur nga ndihmat financiare te aksionereve.

Nga dokumenti: Additionally, taking into account the Companys vast and cutting edge infrastructure, the variety of services, asset size and quality, risk management practices and experienced senior management team, we, as JCR Eurasia Rating, are of the opinion that Albtelecom Sh.a. has reached the level of adequate experience and facilities to manage the incurred risks on its balance sheet regardless of any assistance from the shareholders. Within this context, the Stand Alone grade of the Company has been determined as (B) in the JCR Eurasia Rating notation system.

----------


## Njuton

Pershendetje!
Duke marre shkas nga nje nisme e Sindikates se Punonjesve te Post-Telekomit te Shqiperise (SPPT):
https://www.facebook.com/sindikatapostetelekom/videos/680244915467369/
do te duheshin vene ne dukje si me poshte:
Kontraktori i mirembajtjes ne terren te rrjetit te Albtelecom, firma Makhes Albania gjate 2 viteve e gjysem(qe nga 1 Shtatori 2014) qe  menaxhon tekniket e firmes ka shkelur shume te drejta te punonjesve.Ka shkelur Kodin e Punes.Ka bere presion tek punonjesit qe per te kerkuar te drejtat e tyre te mos i referohen ndonje ligji si Kodi i Punes, Kontrata e Punes etj.Ka bere reforma me qellim rifreskimin e punonjesve, duke mos respektuar kushtet profesionale teknike ne nderprerjen e kontrates se punes dhe rekrutimin e punonjesve te rinj. Keshtu jane marre ne pune ose inxhiniere me nota shume te uleta, njerez me pergatitje shume larg fushes se telekomunikacioni si p.sh mesues fiskulture, njerez pa shkolle fare etj. Kryesish punonjesit e rinj kane qene te aferm te drejtuesve te firmes Makhes Albania.
Se fundmi duhet bere publike se mirembajta ne terren i eshte lene per tu drejtuar njerezve partiake te PS-se, te njohur per lidhjet e tyre me krimin, trafikun e droges, prostitucionin etj.

----------


## Njuton

Para Shtatorit 2015 në çdo rreth Albtelecom-i kishte nga një, dy a më shumë punonjës specialistë të shërbimeve internet/intranet (IP&DATA).
Pas kësaj date Albtelecom-i e kaloi mirëmbajtjen e rrjetit kabllor tek firma Makhes Albania.
Firma Makhes Albania pas fillimit të kontratës së mirëbajtjes së rrjetit të Albtelecom hoqi nga puna një pjesë të mirë të personelit teknik që kishin përvojë dhe ishin të specializuar. Në vend të tyre futi në punë njerëz pa shkollë teknike, me shkolla jashtë drejtimit të punës ose njerëz të afërt të drejtuesve.
Së fundmi Albtelecom ka humbur kontratën me ZRPP për_ Intranet dhe internet per ZQRPP dhe Zyrat Vendore, sherbim per ALPBOS  per  9-muaj  me nr.  REF-66379-02-01-2017me  fond limit 36.000.000  lekë pa TVSH, datë 17.03.2017_ për shkak së rrethe nuk lënë më shumë se një punonjës teknik. Si dhe, nuk ka asnjë punonjës të specializuar për shërbimet internet/intranet.
Kërkesa që duhet të plotësojë Albtelecom-i është: _Ofertuesi duhet të disponojë përfaqësim të stafit të vetë teknik, minimumi 4 persona në të paktën 9  qytete  (9  nga  35  rrethet  që kërkohet  sherbimi),  për  efekt  të suportit  teknik  të kerkuar._ 
Ajo çfarë ka bërë Albtelecom është prezantimi se ka një nënkontraktor për këte, si më poshë: _Për  këtë operatori  ekonomik  ka  paraqitur  marrë veshjen me  MAKHES  dhe  deklarat ën  noteriale  që do  të përdorë MAKHES  ALBANIA  si  nënkontraktor për përmbushjen e kërkesës për përfaqsim të stafit teknik për efektet suportit teknik të kërkuar në pikën  D Kriteret  e  Vecanta  te  Kualifikimit Kapaciteti  Teknik  të DST. _ 
Si dhe: _Deklaratë Noteriale Nr. 978 Repertori dhe nr.263 Koleksioni datë 16.03.2017 lëshuar nga 
shoqëritë Albtelecom sha dhe Makhes Albania në të cilën ndër të tjera deklarohet se   Në  rast  të  shpalljes  fitues  të  Albtelecom  sha  në  procedurën  e  prokurimit  të sipërpërmendur   Albtelecom   do   të   përdorë   Makhes   Albania   si   nënkontraktor   për përmbushjen  e  kërkesës  për  përfaqësim  të  stafit  teknik për  efekt  të  suportit  teknik  të kërkuar  në  pikën  D,  Kriteret  e  Veçanta  të  Kualifikimit,  Kapaciteti  Teknik  të  DSt. Albtelecom  dhe  Makhes  Albania  shpreshin  dëshirën  dhe  vullnetin  e  tyre  për  ofrimin  e shërbimeve  nga  ana  e  Makhes  Albania  si  nënkontraktor  i  Albtelecom  në  përputhje  me termat  dhe  kushtet  e  DST  për  përfaqësim  të  stafit  teknik,  për  efekt  të  suportit  teknik  të kërkuar në pikën F të Kritereve të Veçanta të Kualifikimit, Kapaciteti Teknik të DST dhe marrëveshjes nr.5646 protokolli datë 25.06.2014._

Firma Makhes Albania si kontraktor i Albtelecom nuk është faktor që kjo firmë të marrë abonentë të rinj.

----------

